# Long distance ride essentials?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

HUH ? didnt understand that "We and 3 horses part" gonna have to break down what you are actually doing better.


----------



## wild horses (Feb 11, 2011)

A group of us will be riding 100km a day, but we get three horses each to cover that distance....so it's not exhausting for horse but will be tough on rider


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

medicated powder, sheepskin saddle cover, extra tights, socks, stuffable raingear, some anti chaffing cream, not sure how you are handling the tack situation.


----------

